# NO MEMBERSHIP PACK STILL



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Abit worried now i joined the TT club at Donnington, Paid Â£ cash filled in the form and still no membership


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't panic 

We've just had the latest batch of personalised membership cards arrive, and folks return from holiday, so outstanding packs will be going out as soon as possible. Drop Terri a note (Terri_TT) if you've not already been in contact and she'll make sure you get something to make up for the delay too


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I renewed for another year and received my renewal letter with card, flyers and a magnifier 8) , no notepad and pen that was promised


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> I renewed for another year and received my renewal letter with card, flyers and a magnifier 8) , no notepad and pen that was promised


Could you drop [email protected] an email asking nicely for them?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

clived said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > I renewed for another year and received my renewal letter with card, flyers and a magnifier 8) , no notepad and pen that was promised
> ...


Thanks Clive, begging letter sent :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mac did you get the pad and pen????

Lou


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No Lou, still not arrived  , had given up begging :wink:


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Well m8, your not the only one, i still havent got mine after several promises, i'm not very happy and would now rather have my money back, if they couldnt process all the new memberships they took at Donnington then they shouldnt have taken peoples money :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi, I have always found them great to deal with  , the issue with the pad and pen is just an oversight :wink: , I would wait to see if your pack arrives by this weekend then email them direct via the TTOC website if it doesn't, I'm sure you can come to an understanding as I can assure you it's well worth it. As you already know the TTOC is run by volunteers and they all hold down job's also. They do an excellent job and I'm sure your pack will be with you soon.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

audi975 said:


> Well m8, your not the only one, i still havent got mine after several promises, i'm not very happy and would now rather have my money back, if they couldnt process all the new memberships they took at Donnington then they shouldnt have taken peoples money :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


We are very sorry you feel this way. Your pack should have arrived by now - of course if you would rather have a refund please contact us directly to organise this.

We do state on our website that it takes up to 6 weeks to complete orders - in this case it took longer due to vacation, starting a new job and a major operation in my family. I also work abroad all week so have to fit in everything I do for the club at the weekends.

Clearly we would prefer to have volunteers to run the club (and send out the memberships) who are able to devote more time to keeping things up to date, but despite a constant search we are almost always short of committee members. In the 4 years since the club started I have been Event Secretary, Club Secretary, Treasurer and Membership Secretary. If you do reconsider joining and you feel there is more we could do to improve the offering to our members perhaps you could consider becoming involved in the running of the club yourself? That way you can channel your frustration to a positive end.

Lou


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

audi975 said:


> Well m8, your not the only one, i still havent got mine


Hi Stephen, can you confirm if you pack really hasn't arrived yet?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Just a quick thank you to Lou and the rest of the gang  the pen and pad arrived today. Never lost faith  Keep up the good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

